# Temperature sensor?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone know where the sensor for the outside temperature is?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Hey Alex, hope everything's well! (M)*

I saw on TV that Germany's under severe weather conditions...

Sorry, I don't know where the sensor is.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Alex,

Man, we're freezing here 

Merry X-Mas


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

It is in front of the left (driver's side) wheel well. Right behind the front airdam.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

I second Nate but can't find it in the Bentley manual. I remebered mine hanging there after the wreck  said -40 degrees once broken.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*I think is this..*










You see that blu-ish cable that connects into a ramp like tube on the lower right hand corner?? Yup, that should be the temperature sensor


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

That was nice of you to take your car apart to show us!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *I second Nate but can't find it in the Bentley manual. I remebered mine hanging there after the wreck  said -40 degrees once broken. *


Yup, I ran over a sharp piece of metal  Took out the hooks for the sensor. Had to replace the sensor, bumper cover, wheel well liner


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Nate, did yours go -40 too?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

yea, but it would warm up if I drove in water or something.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *That was nice of you to take your car apart to show us!  *


Thanks Vince!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*ha!! *

Sure I did!  Gotta put the bumper back..lol!!!



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Vince!
> 
> ...


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *yea, but it would warm up if I drove in water or something. *


So -40 is the lowest reading.. anyone know the highest it will go?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> So -40 is the lowest reading.. anyone know the highest it will go? *


Get a Flamethrower and find out









I have only seen it to about 112


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Highest I have ever seen mine is 85..


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Get a Flamethrower and find out
> 
> ...


I'll leave the flamethrower test to VinceTopasBlau3 since he seems willing to show and tell with his car  (thanx Vince)

BTW, what desert were you in @ 112?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> I'll leave the flamethrower test to VinceTopasBlau3 since he seems willing to show and tell with his car  (thanx Vince)
> 
> BTW, what desert were you in @ 112? *


The desert of Houston freeways in traffic on a sunny, summer afternoon.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi Vince,

LOL!, your car's looking scary without the bumper.

And yes, very kind of you to take it apart for us









Alex


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hey Alex,
> 
> Man, we're freezing here
> 
> Merry X-Mas *


I think mine was attached under the front of the car, on the left hand side. At least that is where I was told (last week) when BMW installed the OBC on my car.

I heard it was -45C in some places around Munich! That is cold even by Finnish standards ...

It is -16C and snowing here at the moment. Damn, I need to go and plug in my engine heater!!!

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> So -40 is the lowest reading.. anyone know the highest it will go? *


Is that -40F or -40C?

Patrick


----------

